
Show HN: Igriva an ephemeral message board with user limits - kris-s
https://igriva.com
======
CM30
Well, it's a unique idea I'll say that much. Is it a mainstream one? Probably
not, but if you had fun making it and you're not aiming to make a business out
of it, that's all that matters.

~~~
kris-s
Thanks! Yeah probably not mainstream smash hit.

------
kris-s
I've been working on Igriva little by little for the past few weeks. The core
idea is imposing limits on the user: you can only post or comment five times
until Igriva resets. When Igriva resets all the posts are cleared (I don't
save them) and all users get five more actions. Not sure if it's a good idea
or not but it was fun to make!

